# Have a drink with me, friend...



## ShotokanXL (Dec 23, 2014)

Duncan McAlister doesn't often socialise... he must like the look of you. Why not pull up a seat and swap stories?


----------



## alchemist (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a feeling his stories would be a lot better than mine...

Good work!


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 23, 2014)

alchemist said:


> I have a feeling his stories would be a lot better than mine...
> 
> Good work!


It's okay, he likes talking about himself anyway... haha!

Thanks


----------

